# The Kanger Unitank Mini



## Derick (11/10/13)

They just announced it - looks like it has a flat drip tip - luckily it is replaceable 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

There has also been rumors of it being a plastic tank? I would not mind one for trying. I do not have cinnimon in all my juices 

Are you going to bring them in?


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Of Course!  Don't know when though - they have not said when they will release it for sales

From their media announcement (i see they say nothing about glass or plasic tank):

Kanger Mini Unitank Clearomizer is the newest product from Kanger. It's the most innovated ego series version. It has all the great feature as Kanger protank series, removable drip tip for convenience, brass metal part for the great feeling and highest quality. Furthermore, the most important improvement is that you have a bottom coil but can fill liquid at top.


----------



## ET (11/10/13)

oooh that looks nice


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/13)

I likes it


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

We will get some in soon as they release it - also the unitank. I have always hated the way you have to fill the BCC's

Reactions: Like 1


----------

